# Group ski trips



## gtm87 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey guys does anyone know of any other group trips other than the Summit trip or the Snowriders trips?  I always try to get to the Snowriders Jay Peak trip and the Alpine Summit, but would like to see what else is out there. 

For anyone who doesn’t know of the Snowriders here is their trip page. https://www.thesnowriders.com


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 5, 2019)

These are usually day trips but they too offered a Jay trip
https://www.skinoboundaries.com/

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JuniEdith (May 5, 2021)

Hello guys, i would like also to know the available group trips. I i would like to come with my family so that they can enjoy. Any person with a link of a group can share it with me and i will be grateful.


----------



## bisquemdx (May 30, 2022)

I love going on long trips especially to northern areas


----------



## lee (Dec 8, 2022)

Hey, it's amazing.


----------

